# Motion Decoys



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2014)

What motion decoys have you used and what do you like or dislike about them.
I am still a newbie to waterfowl hunting after 4 years because I don’t get to hunt as much as I would like. I went on a hunt last week in Arkansas and we used a Drake Wake decoy and I loved it. But I am new to this so I wanted to know if any of you have used one and what did you like or dislike about it. I am also thinking about getting a Mojo and I have the same question. Thanks


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 21, 2014)

Jerk string with 3-6 decoys on it.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a jerk string and us it. I'm the jerk that pulls the string. LOL
But I am looking for hands free.


----------



## BigTrucks4Life (Dec 21, 2014)

stick with the string unless you want to pay $120 and up. I dont think it is worth the investment personally. The string is very effective. Most of the motion rigs are individual duck decoys. There are some motions decoys that have a few but a jerk string can be rigged for several more decoys. Mojos and strings are plenty enough movement imo. I would invest in a mojo before a drake wake


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes you are right, it's about $120. What I like about it is it looks like it's feeding and the motion makes the decoys around it move in the wake. I would not need to be jerking on the string all day. Have you seen one yet?
http://www.bandedmallard.com/drakewake.html


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2014)

The Mojo's look fake to me as it sits in the air and never lands but I have heard that they work well. The Drake just looks more real to me feeding. The thing I care about the most is what works. It's not about what I like its about what the ducks like. But I do appreciate your input and opinions.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 22, 2014)

Duck dog retrieving ducks is the best decoy. One thing feeds off another.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 22, 2014)

I hunted with someone that had the weezle ball in a decoy. Works pretty good. Cheap mod u can do yourself. Had a duck swim right into the spread. Wasnt spooked at all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a baby mojo duck and a mojo dove that I use at times. They can work for you and they can hurt you at times. I put them right on the water. Just watch the ducks and they will tell you pretty quick what they do and don't like.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 22, 2014)

Higdon pulsator
Mojo teal
Mojo woody
Wonder Duck


I'm guilty,


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 22, 2014)

TireKicker said:


> Jerk string with 3-6 decoys on it.



This is by far the best decoy arrangement there is.  The water disturbance can be seen by ducks passing at a distance, the jerk on the other end of the string has complete control, and the birds will literally land right on the decoys if movement is done properly.  

I'd stay away from the rigs that are arranged on spokes, they tend to hang up on grasses and need a couple of feet of water to function properly.  The string arrangement will work in inches of water and is less likely to hang up.

The spinning wing decoys work fine early in the season but birds figure them out as they get shot at over time.  The string activated spinners are more functional, better management of the movement plus you don't have to worry about batteries wearing out at the wrong time.  It is also my personal opinion that battery operated decoys defeat the purpose of hunting, it is skill with decoys that makes the most rewarding hunt, not technology.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Uptonongood, That is the kind of information I'm looking for. Have any of you hunted over a Drake Wake?
gOnef1sshn
What is a weezle ball? Not sure I know. 
We don't have the number of birds here in GA that they have out in Ark. So to me that means we don't have the option of flaring as many birds. I am hoping to get them inside of 25 yards and love to see them work.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderduck and a jerk cord will suck them right in.


----------



## chasinggreenheads (Dec 22, 2014)

jerk string is the easiest and best


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2014)

jerk strings do not work in the salt. MOJO works


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 22, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Wonderduck and a jerk cord will suck them right in.



IS this what you were talking about?

Super Wonderduck Paddle Wheel Duck Decoy Combo Special

I see the singles for about 100 and the combo for 120.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 22, 2014)

Weasel ball can be found at Cracker Barrel gift shop for $7, cut into a decoy and put it in there.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 23, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> IS this what you were talking about?
> 
> Super Wonderduck Paddle Wheel Duck Decoy Combo Special
> 
> I see the singles for about 100 and the combo for 120.



Yes the company is out of Texas. You customize your decoy on the website and they will make it and ship it to you. Mine has opposite rotating motors and a 5 second timer. Idealy two of these on each side of the spread would work wonders i think, but as of noe i put it in the center of the spread where i leave the gap for the birds to land. They have really taken to it well this season.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Nelson,
I'll look into them and see if I can add that to my wish list. My wife has been great this year but I know I am pushing the limits now. Have you or anyone else ever seen or hunted over a drake wake? I guess that’s one of my biggest questions for everyone. I was so impressed with them in Arkansas that I ordered one and hope to put it in the water by Friday. Y’all know I am still new to waterfowl hunting and probably easy to be influenced. But I saw these at work and the birds land among them. I still call best when I don’t call at all (not exactly but close) so until I get better I need more help than most of y’all do. I am learning fast I am told but not fast enough for me. My goal is to call in and kill my limit before the end of the year.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think mines called the super twister It just splashes and cuts donuts. They get mesmerized and drawn to it. throwing water like crazy. Great warranty and I saw it In Ark last year and got it off wing supply. I'm leaning towards and have convinced a few friends the wonder is a better option for motion. My opinion though.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 23, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I think mines called the super twister It just splashes and cuts donuts. They get mesmerized and drawn to it. throwing water like crazy. Great warranty and I saw it In Ark last year and got it off wing supply. I'm leaning towards and have convinced a few friends the wonder is a better option for motion. My opinion though.



Thanks


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 23, 2014)

I purchased a wonder duck this past summer and only use it with open water set ups and every time I have success and get em in close. In my opinion if you try to be different than others than more curious they will be bc it is something they never seen. Every year I try to switch up my motion decoys.

Only thing I would suggest is I would get one with timer.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 23, 2014)

bowtechrulez said:


> I purchased a wonder duck this past summer and only use it with open water set ups and every time I have success and get em in close. In my opinion if you try to be different than others than more curious they will be bc it is something they never seen. Every year I try to switch up my motion decoys.
> 
> Only thing I would suggest is I would get one with timer.



In that case I guess the Drake Wake would be great because I am guessing I am the only one in GA that will have one.


----------



## joshg-bowhunter (Dec 23, 2014)

higdon splashing flasher is very expensive but works incredibly. I can only afford the jerk which works good for me


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 23, 2014)

I like a mallard machine on ponds, lakes and in standing timber.
On them calm days it will make your deks come a live. Killer is right  in salt water use mojos because you need to draw birds from a long way off. I have use 3 to 5 doesn't matter what kind.
But for the cheapest thing is a jerk string is awesome.. plus you can run has many deks you want on it....


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Guys
For all the input and information. Some of these I have never heard of before so this has been educational for me at least. Merry Christmas, be safe, shot straight and limit out.  
David


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 25, 2014)

A couple of goose feeder butts on a jerk string, lots of ripples and a lot of visibility.


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 26, 2014)

I customized two of my decoys to put a remote control boat in the bottom, under $20 dollars at any store. Works great. I cut out the exact shape of the boat in the bottom and seal the boat to the bottom of the decoy with some type of sealant. You have a very inexpensive decoy that mimics a duck swimming through your spread.


----------

